# Post Your Portfolio!



## NikkiHorror (Dec 29, 2006)

I know there are many different styles of portfolios and ways to put them together.  I want to start working on mine, as I've found it's a big part of getting a good position in cosmetics.  If any of you have yours finished, post it!  I'd love to see it!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Dec 29, 2006)

Ooooo, I'd like to see everyone's work too!

Next day off I get, I'll watermark everything & post all mines.


----------



## KaylaGrace (Dec 30, 2006)

I would love to see some portfolios also. 
I think it would be really interesting.


----------



## bernice (Dec 30, 2006)

The start of my portfolio is in my photolinks..


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 30, 2006)

Cool, but I want to see how you actually put together a portfolio folder-type thing.  Like if you handed a book of your work to MAC, what that whole book would look like.  Ya know?


----------



## shlomit_mp (Dec 31, 2006)

i have 2 portfolios: 1 for beauty and fashion and another for body art. and befor i go to a job interview or befor i need to show my portfolio to someone, i allways rearange it acording for the spacific job. for instance, i won't show extreem body art to a bride, and i won't show to much beauty when i go to a magazine or a photographer.
i hope taht's clear enough :.)


----------



## shlomit_mp (Dec 31, 2006)

oh, and on my website you can see how i arranged it. it's in hebrew, but i guess u'll manage...
www.expoze.co.il/go/ShlomitStudio


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 31, 2006)

Very cool stuff, I like it!  I've seen online portfolios before.  The only thing is I need to know what the actual book looks like.

Is it a simple 3-ring binder with your photgraphs in plastic sheets?
Or is it something really special and leatherbound?
What's on the cover?
Is there any writing in it or is it just the images?
Do you seperate kinds of images by tabs or just leave them be?
How many images must be in your portfolio to make it impressive?

I'd like to see images of your books as if I was flipping through one, cover to cover.  Does that make more sense?


----------



## shlomit_mp (Dec 31, 2006)

ok, i took some pics of my portfolios (now it's 1 of beauty and 1 of fashion+ body art).
it's just a simple book, i don't have any special cover but i guess you can make a cool cover on the computer, with a logo and a favorite picture..
i don't have any writings in it and i don't seperate the images. people don't look to deep in the portfolios. they go fast through them, and hope that something would catch their eyes, so don't put writings and seperations that aren't intresting to them.
make sure you have a veriaty of work, and things that are uniqe and people don't see every day.
20-30 i think is a good amount of pics. don't put to much couse no one would look all the way through a big portfolio, they'd usualy stop in the midle.
i hope now i've answered everything... :.)


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 31, 2006)

OMGosh, awesome, thanks!!  Thats exactly what I needed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Keep em comin, guys!


----------



## lara (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a proper 8x12" leather portfolio with archive sleeves. That's industry standard here, the same as pretty much everywhere else. At any time I keep about ten to fifteen images in it.

A decent standard portfolio will cost about US$300-500, more if you get it stamped/embossed.


----------



## shlomit_mp (Jan 3, 2007)

by the way nikki, don't forget to show us your portfolio when it's done!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Jan 3, 2007)

LOL Thanks!  It won't be done for some years, but I won't forget


----------

